#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  >  Σύσταση καθέτων ιδιοκτησιών εκτός σχεδίου

## dginosatis

θα ηθελα να μαθω για το καθεστως που ισχυε στις συστασεις καθετων ιδιοκτησιων σε εκτος σχεδιου  και εκτος οικισμων  περιοχες  πριν την ισχυη του Ν 2052/1992

----------


## Kostas2002

Δηλαδή τι ακριβώς;

----------

